# Finally........ME!



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Decided to post a family photo, me and the kids!

https://picasaweb.google.com/111881098924667331167/BroodHive2?authkey=Gv1sRgCK2I1pjDmZHWHQ#

No foundation, was an empty frame I found after tornado hit.
They had two of them drawn in 5-6 days.


----------



## yockey (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pic of some very nice brood!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I think it is a staged pic....that is one of the cleanest beekeeping suits I have ever seen!  
Nice brood pattern through.


----------

